# Finnish RB26 pushing over +1000 hp!!!



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Ok chaps,

So we live in Finland. In a land where winter is 8 months of year – it snows even during summer, hah.

During those long snowy winter months we hit our stupid heads together to create something seriously ill shit, like this.









In the belly of this satin black beast lies something truly insane…

*How do you get 1033 horsepowers out of Nissan’s RB26DETT engine (yes, 2,6 liters)!?!*

"– Well, hit the boost to 2,3 bar and a drop in a pair of Holset HY35 turbos."

To keep things happy inside the new power plant, a counterweighted and balanced R33 GT-R crank is the foundation of the bottom end. Also CP-pistons were added with Eagle H-beam conrods. Still running oem conrod bolts.
Upstairs has parts like, Tomei Poncams 282 with 12.8mm lift and Tomei cam pulleys. The other belts have Greddy pulleys. The Greddy plenum is feeding air to the head witch is fully ported by JR-Tehokansi. The 1,6 mm head gasket is by Tomei. To feed this beast, a Hestec Ecu is used (Tuned by Seppo Harinen), a heafty loads of boost is offered by Hestec boost controller. To keep juices flowing a set of two Walbro and two Bosch Motorsport 044 fuel pumps are used with 18 mm fuel lines. The Sard fuel rail with Aeromotive’s fuel pressure regulator will keep the 1000 cc MSD injectors happy. Sparks are delivered by Bosch Motorsport 034 ignition coils.










The 100 mm cooler has company of Koyo radiator, other coolers are custom jobbies as well, like the relocated Mocal oil cooler and totally removed/relocated water circulation. Oil and water are pushed with Nismo’s high performance pumps.
To handle all that torque – a 989,6 Nm to be exact, a Nismo Twin Plate clutch is barely taking it – it’s starting to slip so the boost is kept where is it at now.
Exahaust is a custom 4” job. With those monster Holset HY35’s, is a pair of Tial 60 mm wastegates and Tial blow-off valve.


























The additional goodies are inside the cockpit. The Defi meters for water temp, intake temp and oil press. Greddy’s for boost, oil press, oil temp and egt. Vems wideband meters for both of the turbos. You might noticed that there were two oil press meters – well, the oil press is metered at two different points.










To keep all the power on the track, a set of Mickey Thompson 275/40/17 street radials are used. For the street use (yes, this car has license plates) 275/30/20 TSW’s are under the arches.
Ride height is taken care by K-Sport suspension and the handling is improved by poly bushes all around. Safety cage is an improvement as well. The brakes are under upgrade at the moment – something big with loads of force to stop this beast.










Oh, yes and that Dyno sheet.










All measured with Inertia Dynamometer (at Special Tuning Harinen).

@ 2.3 bar (max 8800 rpm)
• 1033 hp (DIN) [759,77 kW] / 1018.85 hp (SAE) – Panta 115 oct fuel
• 989.6 Nm / 100.88 Kgf / 729.36 lbf

@ 1,95 bar
• 890 hp (DIN) [654.60 kW] / 877.83 hp (SAE) – Shell V-Power pump fuel.
• 820 Nm / 83.59 Kgf / 604.72 lbf

And for those thinking "one lucky dyno queen shoot"... the cars been on the dyno close to 50 runs - more than some drag cars can take. Every time pulling figures like this.

More to come, carbon – alots of carbon! :thumbsup:


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Holy Hosrepower batman.
Great stuff guys,time to get it on a strip.


----------



## RaceBreedImport (Mar 28, 2009)

some nice work going on here gyes!! seems like a insane car!! keep it up
take the car to Norway this summer to Gatebil????!!!!!


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

Good to see some holsets being used too!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Very impressive! Nice.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Thats a great looking car..a real street sleeper.

Out of interest, what ignition system is that your using??

TT


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Well impressed with them v power figures on a 26 mate!

Lovely looking in satin black too! :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

LOL you nutter


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Just to be clear this car's owned by a private person in Finland, Domo's just featuring it here 

Can't wait to see the carbon update.. It's going to be sick !


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice power figure! Interesting way to mount the turbo's and gates though, any reason to mount the back turbo low instead of the usual well fitting " high mount " for the front and rear turbo?


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

realy nice to have a street sleeper like that , so standard looking outside but packing a punch that will scare almost any thing away :thumbsup:


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Impressive


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

300bhp, just like any other Skyline....then a sledgehammer hit from 6000-8000rpm. Must be serious adrenaline!


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

"OMFG" give`s me a little hope when mine gets dino`d very scaryyyy


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

sweeeeeet love the fact it looks sleeper , get some videos up must sound like a jet!!


----------



## vase (Mar 28, 2005)

Good job! Looking forward to seeing how this beast performs. Also the owner promised to race against me which should be fun.


----------



## Lambda One (Jul 3, 2007)

M SKinner said:


> Good to see some holsets being used too!


That's what I was thinking, new billet 7 blade compressor wheels too, Nice :thumbsup:

Lyndon.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Great car! Looks like a good quality build. I have mapped a car using the Hestec ECU, lots of years ago, it was a good software back then.

But, this car must be a nightmare to drive, from the looks of the dynosheet, its got power from around 5500rpm to 7500rpm, that is about 2000rpm wide powerband. If it was my car i would try to dial in the cams for more response at lower rpms, and sacrifice some of the top end power. 

But hey, its up to the owner how he likes the car. 

Either way, its a really cool car! Keep up the good work :thumbsup:

Asim


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Asim R32GTR said:


> But, this car must be a nightmare to drive, from the looks of the dynosheet, its got power from around 5500rpm to 7500rpm, that is about 2000rpm wide powerband.


similar powerband to mine (5000 mine starts ) but mines not quite as smooth right at the top point like that and im only half that power .


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

RaceBreedImport said:


> some nice work going on here gyes!! seems like a insane car!! keep it up
> take the car to Norway this summer to Gatebil????!!!!!


Sorry, Gatebil would be nice, but this car can't make it.
Good news is that this car will be hopefully be at Japmeet :thumbsup: with company of the owners few other cars, Evo 6 and Nissan Figaro 



tarmac terror said:


> Thats a great looking car..a real street sleeper.
> Out of interest, what ignition system is that your using??
> 
> TT


034 High Output DIS Coil w/Built in Driver --> 034 Motorsport



Vihis said:


> Just to be clear this car's owned by a private person in Finland, Domo's just featuring it here
> Can't wait to see the carbon update.. It's going to be sick !


Yes, this car is sadly not mine, but mates. We thought this might be something you all would be interested in. So few pics & story was something I come up with.

The owner is a vidid person in finnish car scene. He has many other power builds as well, like this rapid Chaser.

































Girly pressures of 1,46 bar produced 576hp/738nm. GT42 turbo is run now at 2,3 bar  (no firgures to show - sorry). 









Pair of Holset's & can of Shark :smokin:


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

WAO very good numbers on a 2,600cc engine


----------



## shed100 (Apr 1, 2009)

oh i bet thats quick, serious bhp and torque


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

Holy Dammit Christmas that's some power! The only quarrel i have is that clear timing cover, the red... what are those? on the front, horns? and a carbon cooling plate just to spiff things up. Otherwise, helluva car this guys got, i think a video might be in order lol


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Does the car still run on the standard gearbox???


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Cid_Casterwick said:


> Holy Dammit Christmas that's some power! The only quarrel i have is that clear timing cover, the red... what are those? on the front, horns? and a carbon cooling plate just to spiff things up. Otherwise, helluva car this guys got, i think a video might be in order lol


Yep, they're horns... No video of it yet.



Irish GTR said:


> Does the car still run on the standard gearbox???


Yes.

-----------------------------

To edit my story, I made mistake earlyer saying: "_Also CP-pistons were added with Eagle H-beam conrods. Still running oem conrod bolts._"

I dunno what I was thinking... meant to say "Still running oem head bolts."

*An other Update! *
The dyno sheet is from the first runs, running a limiter at under 8000 rpm (7800 to be exact) - now it's at 9000 rpm. :smokin:

Yesterday showed figures 920 hp / 820 Nm (1,95 bar) with bump gas!!! :chuckle:
Hopefully I get the final dyno sheet & figures here soon :thumbsup:

And the owner just told that Japmeet is canceled. So he will attend to Gatebil - Mantorp (26-28 june).


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Your still on the standard box (O.M.G)

How long do you rekon you will get out of it then??????????:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Baz999 (Sep 20, 2006)

looks very nice


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*Udate! Almost 1000 whp!!!*

*The search for +1000 whp RB26DETT*

Hi chaps! 

So, the owner had some more Dyno sessions. The car did fine, it held the boost time after time, the engine got some cam adjustments done for different torque setups etc.










After few dozen the dyno sessions the engine was opened and analysed for wear & tear. It was fine, everything as it should be.

So the engine is going for some more boost, as the latest dyno figures were disappointing for the owner – you might think, what the hell…
Well the figures were just under 1000 Wheel Horsepower, *996,6 whp to be exact.* He wants +1000 whp from 2,6 litre engine, hah.

The new plan is to run it at 2.5 - 2.8 bar boost. The previously used 2.3 bar boost killed the Nismo twin plate clutch, 
a new HKS 3-plate sintered version is swapped for the new challenge.
The pressure bearing for that set up is custom made by Valtonen Motorsport.
The previously used Panta fuel was changed to VP Q16 fuel (120 oct).

Other additional goodies are the new carbon doors, boot lid, bonnet, front fenders, front bumper, mask and OEM style rear spoiler. The weight saving is going to be huge.
The new Cusco 1-way diff found it’s place at he front, so did the new 1.5-way LSD at the rear. This should help with the grip problems.

And like any hiperformance car – they should have in car entertainment. Period.
The owner choose Alpines finest to keep him happy when the engine shoots it self to the million pieces – nice theory. 
He's comment was: "This way you’re always happy in you’re Skyline". :smokin:

Here's the final Dyno sheet & figures. Pretty damn impressive! :bowdown1:










Max HP at the wheels!!! (Wheel Horsepower)
*733,9 kW* (DIN kW) = *996,6 whp* (DIN hp) = *982,97 whp* (SAE hp).

Max Torque at the wheels
*954,9 Nm* (DIN Nm) = *703,54 lbf ft* (Pound Feet) = *97,25 kgf m* (Kilogram Meters).

The search for +1000 whp RB26DETT continues


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

That is mental :smokin: Looks like it is a solidly built engine.

I hope he is keeping the "ICE" to a minimum though, I can't see the point of all the carbon when you just go and throw a tonne of speakers back into the car.


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

MacGTR said:


> That is mental :smokin: Looks like it is a solidly built engine.
> 
> I hope he is keeping the "ICE" to a minimum though, I can't see the point of all the carbon when you just go and throw a tonne of speakers back into the car.


Don't worry. The ICE is just a head unit, with a flip screen and front speakers, that's it.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Nice peek power but way too laggy/peeky for my liking, chances are it'd probably not be as quick on the strip as the whp might suggest.

1000 odd whp is still pretty cool for a dyno motor though, no dought about it.


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Nice peek power but way too laggy/peeky for my liking, chances are it'd probably not be as quick on the strip as the whp might suggest.
> 
> 1000 odd whp is still pretty cool for a dyno motor though, no dought about it.



Here we go again.:blahblah:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Irish GTR said:


> Here we go again.:blahblah:


Your right, here we go again, can't help yourself :blahblah::blahblah:, am I not allowed an opinion anymore? :lamer:


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Your right, here we go again, can't help yourself :blahblah::blahblah:, am I not allowed an opinion anymore? :lamer:


Why cant you just simply say "great car/motor mate"..............and leave it at that?????


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Irish GTR said:


> Why cant you just simply say "great car/motor mate"..............and leave it at that?????


I did say the peek numbers were impressive, very sorry if I upset you


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

rips is right, useless power is no power


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

arnout said:


> rips is right, useless power is no power


couldnt agree more(although a touch harsh in this situation). its better now that the limit is raised to 9krpm, that gives a bit more than 3k power band which should be enough once its wound up.. but if youre in search of 1000 whp from a 2.6 what else can you do........

1000WHP from 1000cc injectors is pushing the boat out a bit isnt it??? high fuel pressure????? 

cracking car though and i too love the whole sleeper thing, satin black looks good!!!!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

With the right gearbox it would be pretty cool once wound up.

My comment was only based around the fact that I've seen a few real big whp GTRs perform quite poorly in real world situations and alot of people see 1000whp on a dyno sheet and go "holy crap that'd be mental" but it actually may not be as quick as the whp figures would suggest.

I'm sure its a nice car and it sure is a sleeper and 1000whp, no matter how or when it arrives is a great result.


----------



## TurboSoAfrican (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow, impressive. Anyone want to buy the HY35 off my truck now? 

Nice build, why the Holset turbo? I know it makes 50 psi in my Cummins powered truck and never ever misses a lick. Just curious.


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

TurboSoAfrican said:


> Wow, impressive. Anyone want to buy the HY35 off my truck now?
> 
> Nice build, why the Holset turbo? I know it makes 50 psi in my Cummins powered truck and never ever misses a lick. Just curious.



apologies for jacking the thread but a bit of info here

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/119455-tnt-delivered-i-believe-first-uk-oh-im-sooo-pleased.html

Ive got to give props to this thread as it made me decide to go the endless-r/holset route for a turbo


----------



## battledamaged (Jun 18, 2009)

It's a nice sleeper indeed.
1,000 WHP is impressive dyno numbers and congratulations

I agree with R.I.P.S NZ and would rather have something suited for the application that I would like which is track and street. I guess this car is purpose built for the power target and with the components used.

How many pants have you changed so far using this monster in your icy weather conditions? 

Irish GTR: I'm sure R.I.P.S NZ didn't mean anything directly negative to this car.

Go the Flying Finns!!


----------



## vase (Mar 28, 2005)

battledamaged said:


> How many pants have you changed so far using this monster in your icy weather conditions?


Actually I believe this car hasn't been driven yet... 

Hoping to see it on the track soon though. There has been quite alot of debate about the power figures this car is making. Some people just don't believe it is a true 1000whp car. Either way it is a very powerful car for sure and pretty fast on the highway too.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I'm sure the whp you have measured is correct, no reason why it couldn't be with the right motor, its just going to be interesting to see how she goes on the street, good luck man!!! :smokin:


----------



## battledamaged (Jun 18, 2009)

yes will be good to see how this beast goes on the street.


----------



## jakk (Oct 21, 2008)

poor downstair? not to worry, cure has been there for long time! Rotrex  Twincharging is moderntime tuning.


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

Looking at dyno charts you can guesstimate how fast a car would accelerate based on area under the curve for the powerband you'd be using while racing. Looking at the area under the curve from say 5000 RPM's to redline, you'd probably find it isn't as large as a car with a broad powerband like Pupsi's ~700 BHP RB30 car.

That's all Rob was trying to say. Just because he's a shop owner and builds cars doesn't mean he can't point out when a car has a very peaky and relatively unuseable powerband.


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

vase said:


> Actually I believe this car hasn't been driven yet...
> 
> Hoping to see it on the track soon though. There has been quite alot of debate about the power figures this car is making. Some people just don't believe it is a true 1000whp car. Either way it is a very powerful car for sure and pretty fast on the highway too.


The car has been on the streets, it's been "driven in", but haven't seen track just yet. It's built for fun and to brake that +1000 hp. That was the aim for this build and it has done that - that's it.
Sure, the power comes like hammer in the end, but it's also pretty powerful before the +1000 hp mark.



vase said:


> "Some people just don't believe it is a true 1000whp car."


Vase and some other Finns here know the tuner of this car, Mr Harinen - a well respected guy (in business since '82). He's still has the same offer to any other street car owner out there.
If you manage to brake the 1000 hp mark, he will pay the dyno sessions, like he did in this case :thumbsup:

Then about the debates if he's dyno is giving different figures compared to other dynos. Well, it's proven many times when compared with Mr. Martikanien's (AMW Dyno Service) dyno. They give same figures. You can ask this from Subaru Club Finland boys, they had 2 different sessions with in a week a part. Same cars on different dynos. The figures & graphs showed the same results. Also VM mag (Vauhdin Maailma) tested dynos in Finland and every place pretty much had the same results with the same rally car. So end of that bs. :blahblah:

Like Rob (R.I.P.S NZ) said, the figures seem right.

And finally, the owner wanted to thank all of you for your kind compliments :clap:


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Domo-kun said:


> The car has been on the streets, it's been "driven in", but haven't seen track just yet. It's built for fun and to brake that +1000 hp. That was the aim for this build and it has done that - that's it.
> Sure, the power comes like hammer in the end, but it's also pretty powerful before the +1000 hp mark.
> 
> 
> ...



Very well said mate.

RESPECT.:bowdown1:


----------



## vase (Mar 28, 2005)

Domo-kun said:


> Vase and some other Finns here know the tuner of this car, Mr Harinen - a well respected guy (in business since '82). He's still has the same offer to any other street car owner out there.
> If you manage to brake the 1000 hp mark, he will pay the dyno sessions, like he did in this case :thumbsup:
> 
> Then about the debates if he's dyno is giving different figures compared to other dynos. Well, it's proven many times when compared with Mr. Martikanien's (AMW Dyno Service) dyno. They give same figures. You can ask this from Subaru Club Finland boys, they had 2 different sessions with in a week a part. Same cars on different dynos. The figures & graphs showed the same results. Also VM mag (Vauhdin Maailma) tested dynos in Finland and every place pretty much had the same results with the same rally car. So end of that bs. :blahblah:


I don't mean to argue but if I remember correctly these test were made in the old dyno at Harinen last year. It seems to me that the new dyno gives a bit strange whp figures when a high horse power car is in question. 1000hp from the flywheel seems plausable but 1000whp is a bit of a stretch I think. 

Either way this car is no joke. It might be too peaky for 1/4mile but as Domokun said this car isn't actually a drag car and is built with a 1000hp power goal in mind. I would love to see this car in one of those 1600m competitions we have here in Finland. It might go pretty fast.


----------

